# TivoWeb Plus



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

What is the latest version I can run on the HR10-250 & HDVR2 that have been networked via PTVNet?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The very latest. There's a 1.2.2 beta floating around that works nicely.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

Does someone have a copy


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah the internet has one.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

I tried that before I asked.


----------



## Unimatrix Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

Did you try as hard as typing "tivowebplus" or "tivo web plus" into Google? The SourceForge site for TivoWebPlus is amongst the first few entries in either search.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

That is version 1.2.1, I am looking for 1.2.2


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Look on the other forum. Look for the TivoWebPlus 1.2 Development and Testing thread.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

What the f^&k Where? What? I have tried all of this and cannot find anything regarding 1.2.2, I have an idea...why doesn't someone who obviously knows post a link.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Why are you trying so hard for a 0.0.1 beta revision? Just download 1.2.1 and be done with it.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Blitz68 said:


> What the f^&k Where? What? I have tried all of this and cannot find anything regarding 1.2.2, I have an idea...why doesn't someone who obviously knows post a link.


Because we can't post links to that forum from this forum.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> What the f^&k Where? What? I have tried all of this and cannot find anything regarding 1.2.2, I have an idea...why doesn't someone who obviously knows post a link.


I told you the exact thread name. You must not be trying very hard.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?q=TivoWebPlus 1.2 Development and Testing

first link

edit: post #113 in that thread.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

What's the difference between version 1.2.1 from 1.2.2? Worth an upgrade?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Not really a significant difference that I've seen, although I occasionally would get weird errors doing searches that so far seem to have vanished. But that could be a coincidence.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

TY rpdre 1, I went to that thread several times but could never find the right article.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I'll wait for a major change. I'll keep what I got for now.


----------

